# Persian: Where did he learn it from?



## Asadullah

James: My son speaks Persian very well.
Ali: Really? Where did he learn it from?

How would I say the second sentence in Persian?


----------



## PersoLatin

Asadullah said:


> Where did he learn it from?


از كجا ياد گرفت؟
az kojâ yâd gereft?


----------



## Stranger_

James: My son speaks Persian very well.
Ali: Really? Where did he learn it from?

جیمز: پسرم خیلی خوب فارسی حرف میزنه
علی: جدا؟ از کجا یاد گرفته؟


----------



## Asadullah

Thank you both! What is the difference between:

از کجا یاد گرفت؟
and
از کجا یاد گرفتہ است؟


----------



## PersoLatin

Asadullah said:


> از کجا یاد گرفت؟


Where did he learn it from?
This is the actual translation, and the tense matches your question's.



Asadullah said:


> از کجا یاد گرفتہ است


Where has he learnt it from?
This is in a different tense, but is a more typical way of asking the question, by a native speaker.


----------



## James Bates

Interesting! Wouldn't it be necessary to say "از کجا یادش گرفتہ است؟" to make it translate to "Where did he learn it from?"?


----------



## truce

James Bates said:


> Interesting! Wouldn't it be necessary to say "از کجا یادش گرفتہ است؟" to make it translate to "Where did he learn it from?"?


Your sentence is not wrong but not very common.
از کجا یاد گرفتتش؟ >>> az kojaa yaad gereftetesh?  But it is not necessary to say it this way. It is an informal way of talking.


----------



## PersoLatin

^ It goes without saying that you need 'it' in the English translation, as you can't say: where did he learn from?

In the Persian version, 'it' is implied in از كجا ياد گرفته,  if you say to someone: از كجا ياد گرفته؟ without context, they'd say *چى* از كجا ياد گرفته؟ so the *it* comes from the object of the first statement i.e.  پسرم خيلى خوب *فارسى* حرف ميزنه and there no need to use ش


----------



## Moon boy

The translations given by PersoLatin and Stranger_ are correct but colloquial (محاورہ ای). The کتابی way of saying it would be:

از کجا آموختہ است؟


----------



## soheil1

James Bates said:


> Interesting! Wouldn't it be necessary to say "از کجا یادش گرفتہ است؟" to make it translate to "Where did he learn it from?"?


in fact, I would say
کجا یاد گرفته؟
است is dropped. People will laugh at you if you don't


----------



## soheil1

حالا خیلی اصرار دارید میشه گفت
کجا یاد گرفتتش؟
یا
چیطُو؟!


----------



## James Bates

soheil1 said:


> in fact, I would say
> کجا یاد گرفته؟
> است is dropped. People will laugh at you if you don't



So it would be necessary to drop the است from از کجا آموختہ است too in order to avoid being laughed at?


----------



## soheil1

James Bates said:


> So it would be necessary to drop the است from از کجا آموختہ است too in order to avoid being laughed at?


In speecg, I think so. I have never spoken such bookish!


----------



## PersoLatin

soheil1 said:


> In speecg, I think so. I have never spoken such bookish!


True, then you have to go back to از کجا یاد گرفتہ؟ because از کجا آموختہ؟ i.e. without است , will still give the game away, if nothing else has by then


----------



## James Bates

PersoLatin said:


> True, then you have to go back از کجا یاد گرفتہ؟ because از کجا یاد آموختہ؟ i.e. without است , will still give the game away, if nothing else has by then



yaad amukhte? or just amukhte?


----------



## PersoLatin

^ sorry, corrected now.


----------



## soheil1

James Bates said:


> yaad amukhte? or just amukhte?


You can just say از کجا
or چطور؟ or؟چجوری
or in Shirazi dialect, چیطو


----------



## PersoLatin

soheil1 said:


> Shirazi dialect, چیطو


In that case نه بابا؟ works too, or no words at all, just wide-eyed, with the mouth open in amazement


----------

